

Ask HN: Are you a part-time stock investor? - zhangela

If so, how do you test your stock investment strategy? Do you rely on intuition?
======
bryanwbh
Hi Zhangela,

Yes I am. I utilize value investment methodology which is the brainchild of
Benjamin Graham.

On the few aspects on stock evaluation, among them are: \- Company's financial
statements (Balance sheet, Cash flow statement and Income statement) \- The
company's management profile (from remuneration comparison from company-to-
company to governance and each individual's background) \- The company's
activity as published by the Exchange \- Overpriced/Underpriced compared to
book value and also intrinsic value

In order to check the performance of my investments, I measure from two
perspective: \- Realized gains/losses - (dividends received and gains or
losses from sale)/(amount of money put up to purchase the stock) \- Unrealized
gains/losses - (Mark-to-market gains or loss)/(amount of money put up to
purchase the stock)

From the figures attained, I compare them with figures such as fixed deposits
and performance of index funds

~~~
zhangela
Thanks so much!!

